# vaccine distribution in what order etc?



## johnwilliams (1 Jan 2021)

in what order is the vaccine being distributed ,also how does it work ,does hse write to you ?do you have to go on line first and register on some site ? them hse contact you write/phone /email?


----------



## Merowig (2 Jan 2021)

Vaccine rollout plan for Ireland
					

There are other threads for discussing the safety of the vaccine, or progress of other vaccines, this topic is specifically on the rollout plan in Ireland.  Provisional listing published on gov.ie:   1 People aged 65 years and older who are residents of long-term care facilities (likely to...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Jan 2021)

In terms of timelines (please discuss on separate thread)...

Taoiseach Micheál Martin has said up to 135,000 people will be vaccinated with two doses of the Covid-19 vaccine by the end of February.
"By the end of February we will have 135,000 people vaccinated with two doses. And that's about 75,000 people in long-term care facilities, both residents and staff, and up to about 60,000 frontline healthcare workers. This relates to the supplies that we can be assured of from Pfizer/BioNtech."









						Significant majority of construction projects to close
					

A significant majority of construction projects are set to close for January, with exceptions for some social housing projects and essential refurbishment.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## johnwilliams (15 Jan 2021)

sorry guys your replies have confused me 
concerns my parents i want to know will hse write to them ,they are not on internet (never understood it)  also number of fake phone calls on rise  seeking personnel info for registration .
do they have to register on some official site (where is it? ) or does hse have contact info already ,hate to think that they will be bypassed because they were not registered somewhere


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Jan 2021)

It hasnt been explained yet afaik re the signup process for over 70s and 80s... whether you self register or it is handled by your gp


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (16 Jan 2021)

odyssey06 said:


> It hasnt been explained yet afaik re the signup process for over 70s and 80s... whether you self register or it is handled by your gp


I know my mother in law is getting vaccinated on the 21st but don't know how my wife and sister in law were informed, I'll ask them and report back.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (16 Jan 2021)

OK in our situation the care home notified my sister in law and told her when the vaccine was to be administered, all paperwork followed again to sister in law , consent and information so its done, I don't know was it by email or physical forms.

Just a note, we have 3 large care homes in our area, and a community building where the other non care home elderly will be vaccinated. 

Vaccinations are being carried out all next week.

Hope this helps to reduce a bit of anxiety, it is happening.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (16 Jan 2021)

Just remembered one of our local councillors announced the dates also a few weeks ago on social media, maybe thats another avenue people could explore and try and get an idea.


----------



## robd10 (16 Jan 2021)

Have to say its crossed my mind too, as at 70+ I am wondering who and how will I be offered it.  If its via my GP that’s fine, if its not, how do I know if I’m on any sort of register/list to be called upon?  I had hoped to see something more informative than “We will contact you” on Gov. information pages.


----------



## valery (16 Jan 2021)

I am in the same group as robd10.  Judging by the speed they are vaccinating GPS, it looks likely our group will be vaccinated by them probably with the AstraZeneca vaccine.  This vaccine has an efficacy  of 62% as against 95% for Pfizer and Moderna.  While I am happy to be vaccinated, I hope that the HSE might give serious consideration to vaccinating vulnerable groups with the most efficient vaccine or at least giving us a choice.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (17 Jan 2021)

valery said:


> I am in the same group as robd10.  Judging by the speed they are vaccinating GPS, it looks likely our group will be vaccinated by them probably with the AstraZeneca vaccine.  This vaccine has an efficiency of 62% as against 95% for Pfizer and Moderna.  While I am happy to be vaccinated, I hope that the HSE might give serious consideration to vaccinating vulnerable groups with the most efficient vaccine or at least giving us a choice.


Valery, both vaccines are over 90% effective once both doses are administered. The UK has begun to delay the second dose of Pfizer to 12 weeks like Astrazeneca, despite it not tested by Pfizer at this gap .

Once you get the initial dose you should get a 50%plus immunity after two weeks( your immune system will dictate this , it might be higher)Ireland is considering pushing out the second dose by a week to 28days I believe. 

But the main point is that you will get 2 doses and they should get you to 90% immune.

You will still need to wear a mask and carry out good hygiene practice even after getting the first dose as a precaution.


----------



## valery (17 Jan 2021)

According to a report in the Lancet, when 2 standard doses were given, the efficacy of the AstraZenEva vaccine was 62.1%.



			DEFINE_ME


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (17 Jan 2021)

valery said:


> According to a report in the Lancet, when 2 standard doses were given, the efficacy of the AstraZenEva vaccine was 62.1%.
> 
> 
> 
> DEFINE_ME


Sorry should have said its a range from 62 - 90% , from what I've read


----------



## odyssey06 (17 Jan 2021)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> Sorry should have said its a range from 62 - 90% , from what I've read



Yeah there is confusion as a 1.5 dose approach seemed more effective than 2 doses.


----------



## valery (17 Jan 2021)

Yes there is confusion.  Half dose followed by full dose appeared to give greater protection.    
“A Reuters investigation, however, found that the existence of the low-dose/standard-dose arm was the result of a potency miscalculation by Oxford researchers, casting doubt on the robustness of the result.”
In the UK, 2 full doses are being administered 

0f participants in the trial who received the vaccine, 90.4% were < 65.   Hardly a great test of efficacy in the older group.

unfortunately, I feel that ease of use and cost is influencing the purchase of this vaccine 
and as I said above, I would like to have a choice.
.


----------



## Grizzly (19 Jan 2021)

Two people aged 70 living together with different doctors.  I am not sure how or who will be contacting each person and whether they both get the vaccine at the same time?


----------



## Purple (19 Jan 2021)

johnwilliams said:


> in what order is the vaccine being distributed


Globally it's all the rich white people first. Then everyone else.


----------



## Leper (21 Jan 2021)

Purple said:


> Globally it's all the rich white people first. Then everyone else.


Wrong again, Purple. If you're a family member of somebody working in two major Dublin hospitals you're on the list before the rich.


----------



## RedOnion (21 Jan 2021)

Leper said:


> Wrong again, Purple. If you're a family member of somebody working in two major Dublin hospitals you're on the list before the rich.


Not at all. It's just a further subset of the rich.
By global standards, Irish people are rich.


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2021)

Leper said:


> Wrong again, Purple. If you're a family member of somebody working in two major Dublin hospitals you're on the list before the rich.


I bet they were white and rich.


----------



## Leper (21 Jan 2021)

Purple said:


> I bet they were white and rich.



I reckon the following is not far off the mark with first four dominating betting:-
1/33 White and Rich and Voiciferous
11/8 Non White and Rich and Voiciferous
1/2 Medical Staff and Rich but claiming to be poor
1/1 Nursing Staff also claiming to be poor and probably the only staff members to tell the full truth.
3/1 Hospital Porter (males), poor too, but never failing to speak up when there is a microphone near.
6/1 Hospital Management Non Patient Facing saying nothing
10/1 Support Staff and it doesn't matter what they say.
33/1 Clerical Staff below the least management grade. Who know enough to remain silent.

If the Enquiry that was called for goes ahead, I'm looking forward to the results. It shouldn't take more than 10 minutes, but I bet it drags on until late autumn by which the 65+ should have received the first dose of the vaccine.


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2021)

I was talking globally. 
All the rich white people will be vaccinated first. The people who need it most will get it last. The head of the WHO is now saying the same thing.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (21 Jan 2021)

Let's not forget that India is the largest global vaccine maker. "**************************" Industries of India will produce primarily for India but only started its rollout on the 16th of January.

Likewise Sinopharm in China is also a major producer and will be the main supplier for China .

With approximately 2.5bn population in both countries they won't be adding to the global supply anytime soon.

Once the Western producers figure out how their vaccines can be lyophilized roll out to poorer countries will be problematic and it always has been. For example Africa isn't anywhere near a mobile as the Western World and its infrastructure poor.

On an aside there is now a growing amount of evidence that we might be getting vaccines annually just like the flu.
Of course the studies are in their infancy but many are citing the quickness of the virus mutations.
However BioNTech have said that their vaccine seems to able to keep its effectiveness against the mutations that have occurred so far.

Edit, the name of the Indian company has fallen foul of language rules but Google will give the name


----------



## Firefly (21 Jan 2021)

Leper said:


> I reckon the following is not far off the mark with first four dominating betting:-
> 1/33 White and Rich and Voiciferous


Herself got the 1st vaccine...she's white and rich (in a global context). Voiciferous.....no comment


----------



## odyssey06 (21 Jan 2021)

Purple said:


> I was talking globally.
> All the rich white people will be vaccinated first. The people who need it most will get it last. The head of the WHO is now saying the same thing.



Without the rich people there wouldn't be a vaccine... and China, India, Japan, Korea are hardly 'white', nor are the populations of UK, US, France exclusively white. I think you've taken a wrong turn somewhere.


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2021)

odyssey06 said:


> Without the rich people there wouldn't be a vaccine... and China, India, Japan, Korea are hardly 'white', nor are the populations of UK, US, France exclusively white. I think you've taken a wrong turn somewhere.


Oh, okay, so people in Afghanistan and Chad and the Central African Republic and Somalia will get it the same time as the rest of us. You should let them know, they are under a different impression. So is Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus (the head of the WHO). He described it as a catastrophic moral failure. I think he's understating it.


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2021)

odyssey06 said:


> Without the rich people there wouldn't be a vaccine... and China, India, Japan, Korea are hardly 'white', nor are the populations of UK, US, France exclusively white. I think you've taken a wrong turn somewhere.


Without the taxes of rich people in this country there's be no welfare. Should I get a maid and a gardener for my troubles or are the taxes I pay the price of civilization and a moral duty? 
Does my moral duty end at the border of my country?
It seems for most Irish people it does. It would be outrageous for me to get the vaccine before every person in a high risk group in the world has received it.


----------



## odyssey06 (21 Jan 2021)

Purple said:


> Oh, okay, so people in Afghanistan and Chad and the Central African Republic and Somalia will get it the same time as the rest of us. You should let them know, they are under a different impression. So is Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus (the head of the WHO). He described it as a catastrophic moral failure. I think he's understating it.



No I think a it would be a moral failure to develop a vaccine and keep it to yourself, period.
Funding a vaccine that the above countries could never hope to develop, and then rolling it out to them after vaccinating one's own populations so as to restore economic normality is in no sense a moral failure.
The rollout which likely will have considerable funding from charities (Mr Gates) and global organisations (also funded by rich countries).


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2021)

odyssey06 said:


> No I think a it would be a moral failure to develop a vaccine and keep it to yourself, period.
> Funding a vaccine that the above countries could never hope to develop, and then rolling it out to them after vaccinating one's own populations so as to restore economic normality is in no sense a moral failure.
> The rollout which likely will have considerable funding from charities (Mr Gates) and global organisations (also funded by rich countries).


Wow.
Do you feel the same about rich people here? Should they get vaccinated first? After all it's their taxes that pays for everything. 
If I can prove I'm a net contributor to the exchequer (I am) should I go to the head of the queue?


----------



## odyssey06 (21 Jan 2021)

Purple said:


> Wow.
> Do you feel the same about rich people here? Should they get vaccinated first? After all it's their taxes that pays for everything.
> If I can prove I'm a net contributor to the exchequer (I am) should I go to the head of the queue?



I'm not going to get drawn down ridiculous rabbit holes. The logical moral conclusion of your argument is Ireland shouldn't spend a single cent more on an Irish person's health than on any anywhere in the world. It's a globalist fantasy. Ireland and the EU etc need to sort themselves out first before they think about helping the rest, and Ireland has a special responsibility towards its own citizens, as each country does. Our moral duty does not encompass sacrificing our economy to lockdowns and leaving our population exposed to the virus.
I'm not going to continue this any further here as to me it is fantasy stuff that should be in shooting the breeze.


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2021)

odyssey06 said:


> I'm not going to get drawn down ridiculous rabbit holes. The logical moral conclusion of your argument is Ireland shouldn't spend a single cent more on an Irish person's health than on any anywhere in the world. It's a globalist fantasy. Ireland and the EU etc need to sort themselves out first before they think about helping the rest, and Ireland has a special responsibility towards its own citizens, as each country does. Our moral duty does not encompass sacrificing our economy to lockdowns and leaving our population exposed to the virus.
> I'm not going to continue this any further here as to me it is fantasy stuff that should be in shooting the breeze.


Okay, so you are cool with people with a very low risk of dying from the virus in Ireland getting vaccinated before the most vulnerable people in the poorest countries in the world.
Are you okay with child labour in other countries which benefits our economy or is it just letting the parents of those children die to protect our economy that you're okay with? 



odyssey06 said:


> Ireland has a special responsibility towards its own citizens, as each country does.


 That line has been used to justify some pretty awful things throughout history. I don't consider our economy to be more important than other people's lives. We are talking about a slower rolling back of our lockdown with minimal additional loss of life here. 
The risk of new variants developing in poorer countries with little or no access to vaccines should also be factored in by those who only care about their own. If we end up with a whole new wave of a more contagious and deadly variant for which existing vaccines offer no protection we'll deserve it.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Jan 2021)

ok folks. This forum is not for Shooting the Breeze


----------

